# Another article on tipping



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjATegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw3LEk04pXXmnCTy35Kud2ae

Pretty good advice except the part about how Uber only takes 17-25% of the fare.


----------

